# Delete entries in "Edit in"



## wblink (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi,

There are some obsoletete entries in my menu "Edit in".
How can I get rid of them?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 28, 2013)

Preferences/External Editing,  select the editor in the Preset dropdown, go back to the same dropdown and choose the Delete option.

Hal


----------



## wblink (Feb 28, 2013)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Preferences/External Editing,  select the editor in the Preset dropdown, go back to the same dropdown and choose the Delete option.
> 
> Hal



This will work for the first 2 (optional) editors, but NOT for the (automaggicaly imported) editors, and that is just what I am looking for.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 28, 2013)

Which editors Willem?


----------



## wblink (Mar 1, 2013)

NIK's Sharperner Pro is in there as Sharpener AND "NoName".
Ofcourse I want to get rid of "NoName".


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 1, 2013)

You could go to Preferences > Presets tab > Show Lightroom Presets Folder button and delete them from the External Editors folder.


----------



## wblink (Mar 2, 2013)

No luck.

It seems to be about prgms that settle themselves as plugin.


----------



## wblink (Mar 3, 2013)

Oops,

I was looking in the wrong spot (Dutch interface )

Thank for your help, THAT worked ok!


----------



## wblink (Mar 8, 2013)

Sorry,

Getting back.

I would like to install more external editors:

Next to Photoshop that would be:
DxO
DxO ViewPoint
PTlens
PhotoNinja

and some others.

Is there any way?


----------



## clee01l (Mar 8, 2013)

wblink said:


> Sorry,
> 
> Getting back.
> 
> ...


On the preferences External Editor tab you can add any number of secondary editors. The hot key brings up the default editor on the list. Using a context menu and choosing {Edit-In} will display a list of all that you have added in preferences.


----------



## wblink (Mar 10, 2013)

clee01l said:


> On the preferences External Editor tab you can add any number of secondary editors. The hot key brings up the default editor on the list. Using a context menu and choosing {Edit-In} will display a list of all that you have added in preferences.



I am in W7, is that the reason I am not seeing "The Hotkey"? Alternative of "hot-key-comb" to try?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Mar 10, 2013)

Willem,

Ctrl + Alt + E. Works on Win 7:



Hal


----------



## wblink (Mar 12, 2013)

Ha,

Thanks, it must be me, but I still don't understand.
Your screenshot is the easiets way for me to (try to) explain.

I see in your screenshot you have 2 external editors: Adobe Photoshop CS6 and Silver Efex Pro 2. What I originally asked/want to extend THIS list with some other external editors.

Despite your and other help I cannot figure out how to ....

In the Presets I see no option to add any more than Elemenst and PTlens, which are now there.

If you and/or Cletus mand the list BELOW (which is maintained auto as far as I can see) it is another case. Victoria told me how to REMOVE entries from that list, but I don't know how to ENTER new entries there.

Sorry for me to be so dumb.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 12, 2013)

In the Preferences dialog, where you set up Silver Efex Pro, set up some extra editors.  Each time you go to save the editor as a new preset by going to the pop-up, you'll be setting up extra editors, which will show in that right-click menu.  The last one selected in the pop-up will be the one assigned the shortcut.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 12, 2013)

Click on the Choose button to add additional editors

The additional editors will show on the menu under "Silver Efex Pro 2" in Hal's example above.  You are able to acces these via the menu but the hot key {Cntl}{Alt}{E} only the the default (checked) external editor


----------



## wblink (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh, Ahh, I have seen the light(room).

I finally understand the mechanism and the logic behind it.

Thansks to all of you fine people.


----------

